# Compatibility Problems



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I noticed this today when I was trying to download apps ike ROM toolbox pro,go launcher ex, Reddit sync,etc they all say this is not compatible with your device but when I use 4 shared to download go launcher ex it works fine. So it might be something wrong with Tweakstock 1.4 or the ICS theme by ciscogee but I am not blaming you guys I'm just asking for some help because I'm not in the mood to Hard reset.. if anyone can help I would appreciate it so much 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

hey sky, I had the same issues on my d2 after flashing a new rom. It ended up being that the marketplace did not update all the way. I would maybe try to download updated marketplace and flash it on. I am not sure if this would work with the strat, hope it helps. make sure to post the fix if you find one, I'm sure that one day someone might run into this too


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright thanks I will try this!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't work







might end up just hard resetting.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

right on, worth a try right?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

yea lol i might wait until the Tweakstock Rom update because that might fix it but if it doesn't then its Reset for me


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

i hear ya loud and clear, lol. Samsung dropped the ball with support for the strat and screwed over many people. people who got it for the FREE aspect, for a VZW 4g with slideout keys, and some of us on this forum lol. I can say that Dwitherell, KC, You, and others have helped keep my sanity and faith in the strat lol. I am glad that we all can work together to actually support a device that is not a $800 device with every feature known to man


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone checked to see if similar issues occur on just stock? I don't know what would cause the issue as far as the ROM is concerned - outside of it being a stock issue that gets carried into the ROM.


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> Well I noticed this today when I was trying to download apps ike ROM toolbox pro,go launcher ex, Reddit sync,etc they all say this is not compatible with your device but when I use 4 shared to download go launcher ex it works fine. So it might be something wrong with Tweakstock 1.4 or the ICS theme by ciscogee but I am not blaming you guys I'm just asking for some help because I'm not in the mood to Hard reset.. if anyone can help I would appreciate it so much
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


 I've been running Go Launcher and Rom toolbox since the day I installed Tweekstock 1.4. Don"t think it is the issue. Was aso running Go Launcher on my Start when it was still stock. Ran fine.No d/l issues at all in either instance.


----------



## ciscogee (Mar 24, 2012)

This occurs in roms when the screen density is messed with. I had this problem on my i400.
I don't know if t hat is the problem or something else. When I grab my gf phone ill see what her density is.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes I remember now I messed with my density! Thank you so much and if you can get the stock density it would be amazing 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Could someone post a picture of what the ROM Toolbox buildprop tweaks sliders are put at on stock please 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

lcd density 240 vm heap 72m scan interval 250 and max events 100 is what mine shows and I haven't touched them. Hope that helps


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

redwizard69 said:


> lcd density 240 vm heap 72m scan interval 250 and max events 100 is what mine shows and I haven't touched them. Hope that helps


Thank you would of used this info but i decided to completely Reset my phone and re-download all the Roms,themes,kernels,etc.(phone was Shitting out on me)

Someone else will use your info though. Thanks a lot again though


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you for the stock values as well, always good to have the defaults when in a pinch lol.


----------

